# Indonesian: anda/saudara



## C_Nor

Hello, everyone. When it comes to *saudara *and *anda*, is one more formal than the other?


----------



## mignons

both are formal and polite, but i think anda is more formal because i only use it to someone older.


----------



## C_Nor

I see. Terima kasih for your response, mignons.


----------



## sotosaja

Always use capital A when writing Anda, regardless of its position in a sentence.

Not sure if Anda is only suitable for older person nowadays. It is safer to use Bapak or Ibu or Saudara/Saudari.


----------



## spb90

sotosaja said:


> Always use capital A when writing Anda, regardless of its position in a sentence.
> 
> Not sure if Anda is only suitable for older person nowadays. It is safer to use Bapak or Ibu or Saudara/Saudari.



I would tend to agree with sotosaja.

With anecdotal evidence, I'd also like to say that I usually notice the usage of *Anda* to be more prominent in more formal settings (e.g., in an advertisement, where the advertiser may not know the target audience personally), while *Saudara/i *to be more prominent in formal settings in which it may be desirable to seem more "brotherly" (e.g., in a speech, where a town politician might want to seem closer to their constituents).


----------



## theo1006

The pronoun Anda has been discussed in a previous thread:
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=824343&highlight=indonesian+anda


----------



## C_Nor

spb90 said:


> I would tend to agree with sotosaja.
> 
> With anecdotal evidence, I'd also like to say that I usually notice the usage of *Anda* to be more prominent in more formal settings (e.g., in an advertisement, where the advertiser may not know the target audience personally), while *Saudara/i *to be more prominent in formal settings in which it may be desirable to seem more "brotherly" (e.g., in a speech, where a town politician might want to seem closer to their constituents).


 
Good explanation, spb90. Terima kasih.

Terima kasih to everyone for your help. Very appreciated.  I now have a better understanding of anda and saudara.


----------



## vodska

C_Nor said:


> Hello, everyone. When it comes to *saudara *and *anda*, is one more formal than the other?



kata 'saudara' menurut saya lebih formal daripada 'anda'. tapi ada beberapa hal yang harus di perhatikan. 'saudara' biasanya di gunakan dalam surat undangan (inviting letter) yang bersifat formal. selain itu kata saudara bisa di gunakan untuk menyebut orang ketiga ( usually a name) ex: to mr fernando : kepada saudara fernando.


 note : saudara hanya di gunakan untuk orang yang masih muda. terimakasih. please correct me , if i wrong.


----------



## vodska

sotosaja said:


> Always use capital A when writing Anda, regardless of its position in a sentence.
> 
> Not sure if Anda is only suitable for older person nowadays. It is safer to use Bapak or Ibu or Saudara/Saudari.



n saudara used to boy. but saudari to girl. right?


----------



## hpawe

vodska said:


> n saudara used to boy. but saudari to girl. right?



yup, that's right...


----------

